# Bench.Talk.101 and the biography of James Krenov written by Brendan Gaffney



## toolsntat (9 Oct 2020)

Not being into cabinet making in a big way I hadn't known a lot about James Krenov apart from the style of plane he made and used.
The presentation by Brendan Gaffney was very enlightening to say the least and I dare say the biography would be a great for many with interest in the Krenov school.
Biography released yesterday.








James Krenov: Leave Fingerprints


You can download an excerpt of this book here. By Brendan Bernhardt Gaffney James Krenov (1920-2009) was one of the most influential woodworking writers, instructors and designers of the 20th century. His best-selling books – starting with “A Cabinetmaker’s Notebook” – inspired tens of thousands...



lostartpress.com












‘Things I Don’t Remember,’ a Biography of James Krenov


We are particularly proud to announce this forthcoming biography of James Krenov written by Brendan Gaffney. Like Brendan and many other woodworkers, we were entranced by Krenov’s books the m…




blog.lostartpress.com




Last night's benchtalk here 








Bench.Talk.101


A modern style guild/fellowship for like minded woodworkers. FlashZoom meetings held every Thursday 20:30-21:30 UK Time. Feel free to join in live.




m.youtube.com




Cheers Andy


----------

